# how to put an add in the wanted section.



## lurch (Dec 27, 2007)

I broke a piece off my Bachmann Shay and is not available separately ( the round black universal ring) I can't see where to add a new ad to the WANTED section.. HELP. Thanks


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

You must be a 1st Class member to use that feature.

Chuck


----------

